# New website launch in 2wks..plz any advice?



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All,
I am fairly new here, and as i stated before I wish I had found this great forum months ago. 

My website will launch in 2 weeks. Full ecommerce. My line is 'just for the girls' Company brand/name is Salty Chix. Sun, Sand and Salty Toes is all a Salty Chix knows. I am a beach loving and living company selling beach related clothing and accessories. I will sell 2 designs initially on 4 different colorways/tshirts. 
My 1st inventory I am calling Batch 1. These shirts are all from Alternative Apparel. My target market is the 16-20something crowd..Gen Y. Then I know the mommy 30 something will follow. (Gen Y'ers do not follow the fashions of Gen X...except for copying the 80's thing, but that is another story) 

We will mix fashion with fun in the sun. 

Enough of my company. My main question for those who have already launched a website what did you find was the hardest in the beginning? What did you screw up on? What did you do well? I am asking these questions as related specifically to your initial launch. Kindof like if I was going to drive a car for the 1st time..you wouldn't tell me about all of the major pitfalls...just the ones needed to get me thru those 1st couple of weeks without killing myself.

Thank you in advance. I have learned so much from my reading about s/h, packaging, inventory. 
Di


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would suggest reading through some of the ecommerce related threads. You'll find some great starter advice posted: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t20417.html


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Dianne, I am definitely excited to see your designs and site as soon as it goes live. I am moving to Florida next spring to open a new store in Daytona, and I would love to carry some original beach-themed designs. When your site is ready, pm me the link, and I will check it out.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you and I will keep you posted. 

3 new stores in Daytona...WOW. I hope you have Great luck on your new stores. 

Dianne


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have a site, started 8 months ago. I also advertise it through Yahoo and paid advertising through another search engine company for $99/mo. I have avoided the "pay per click" advertising such as with Google. Too expensive and not all that great of response. Watch your KEYWORDS when entering them on your site, think about what people will type in to google for a product such as yours and use those KEYWORDS. My site is just NOW coming up first, even BEFORE OL' Cafepress.com on most of my shirts. Not always, but on the specialty t's for sure. 

I average about 1000 "hits"/month and just 1-2 sales. It has been
S L O W, needless to say. I am surviving on Ebay with a net profit of about $800-1000/month. At the moment, after just 8 months, I have a lot of repeat customers...who save my sales. I expect to be a power seller this month on Ebay. If not, I'm ok with that too, except power seller status does increase your sales. 

I have over 900 designs (medical related stuff) and the process of adding each shirt is a slow and tedious one. 

The best advice, put one foot in front of the other and keep going. Word of mouth is a great way to advertise as well. 

A great place to get CHEAP but very professional business cards for your site is: VISTA PRINT, about $15/1500 cards. 1 cent each. You can't print them yourself for that price! When I make a shirt, even if a customer buys 5-10...I make sure I attach a business card to each and every one with a tiny gold safety pin. Get those at Walmart...a bag of 300 for $2.95 in the sewing dept. It's something tangible for a customer to keep around or pass out to a friend. Works for me!

Ok, I've rambled enough. Good luck girl...sounds like a great new and fresh idea! Go with it and may the force of God be with you!
Gail


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Gail - great information...I just ordered some cards from Vistaprint. And will head out to Walmart later. I imagine it will be S L O W, but the reality will probably hurt, like cold water in your face. Thank you for the honesty. 

I am glad to see another female out there in tshirt land. This site seems to be filled with successful and informative men and i have been wondering...Do Girls wear tshirts anymore? Where are we? Or are they so successful they don't need forums. Ha Ha. I know I need advice and help, that is why I am here. 
going to check your stuff out online right now.
Thanx again!
Diane


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

Dianne...good luck to you.
As I'm just getting started myself, I have little advice to offer for your specific question, but I wish you the best.

I'm not wanting to hijack this thread but MUST ask...where did you folks find 1500 business cards for $15? I just went to the vistaprint sight and didn't find that same deal. I'm probably overlooking it...but, I'd appreciate your help.

THANKS.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Howdy,
Once you get started on the Get started 50% off section on the home page.. they have the 250 premium business cards for free...and once you get going on the order form.. they keep offering you more and more, for a $ price plus shipping. I paid only shipping charges of 3.99 for my 250 cards....Then I heard they will send you a coupon for 25% off your next order. I could have ordered more but truly I am cutting corners, and do not anticipate needing more than 250 before Christmas. Good luck to you also! we can keep up to date on our journeys. 
Dianne


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

One thing you can do to get feedback about your site is to post on forums (web development forums) that allow this. If you're unsure about a particular element ask viewers to comment on that particular aspect of your web.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am glad to see another female out there in tshirt land. This site seems to be filled with successful and informative men and i have been wondering...Do Girls wear tshirts anymore?


There are lots of women on the forums. They don't all have gender specific usernames or post their first name identifying themselves, but they are out there


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Rodney, 
I will keep my eye out for the girl tshirt designers. 
back to the trenches....
Dianne


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dianne, I just saw your reply, thanks for the response, but I am only opening one store in Daytona.  I WISH I was opening three.


----------

